# Parameter in CommandLink übergeben



## El Gringo (20. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte es ganz einfach sein. Ich möchte im CommandLink einen Parameter übergeben:

```
<webuijsf:body id="body1" style="-rave-layout: grid">
                    <webuijsf:form id="form1">
                        <h:commandLink action="#{Page1.link1_action}" id="link1" value="Submit" >
                            <f:param name="testparameter" value="holla" />
                         </h:commandLink>
                    </webuijsf:form>
                </webuijsf:body>
```
Nun soll er wieder ausgelesen werden:

```
public String link1_action() {
        FacesContext context = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
        Map requestMap = context.getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap();
        String value = (String)requestMap.get("testparameter");
        return null;
    }
```

Verlange ich denn unmögliches? Nein, aber es will trozdem nicht.
Es stehen überhaupt keine Parameter in der Map.
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke im Voraus?

eg


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht mit:

```
String value = (String) context.getExternalContext().getParameter("testparameter");
```

PS: Kein Faces Experte aber ich würd sagen, so müsste es gehen.


----------



## El Gringo (20. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht mit:
> 
> ```
> String value = (String) context.getExternalContext().getParameter("testparameter");
> ```


Erstmal Danke für die superschnelle Antwort!
Leider gibt es die Methode getParameter nicht. Der Weg über die Map müsste, denke ich, schon der richtige sein. Zumindest hab ich das in diversen Foren gelesen. 

Über alternative Wege wäre ich aber auch dankbar 

Viele Grüße

eg


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Hm kommst du den an das HttpServletRequest Object heran?


----------



## damien (21. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

so funktioniert es definitiv:


```
String kategorie = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get("kategorie");
```

In deinem Fall:


```
String testparameter = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get("testparameter");
```


----------

